# How To Finish With Beeswax?



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was wondering how you finish a slingshot with beeswax. I have made a really nice one and have soaked and cured in linseed oil. I would like to finish in beeswax but I don't know how I would go about doing it. It is poplar wood and I have a block of beeswax.
Thanks!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

First you catch the bee
Second you cut off the pelotas (balls)
Third, you gather the liquid
Forth, you rub it in
Fifth, you enjoy
Sixth, you post on SSF


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dud3, i hate to keep giving you bad news, but???? your choice of woods to make a frame is not so good. below is a page about the Janka scale, it is about wood hardness, poplar is one of the weakest, which makes it a risk every time you pull the bands back. before you finish the wood do a stress test to make sure the forks will not come back in your face.
my fav example of a stress test
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4393-stress-testing/

the janka scale
http://www.advantagelumber.com/janka.htm


----------



## denster (Jun 24, 2012)

To answer your direct question. To finish wood with beeswax (parafinn is better) flow the wax on with a heat gun move the liquid wax around the wood to allow it to be absorbed then wipe off the excess. When cool buff with a soft cloth.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr... I will pick up some oak tomorrow


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the information!







Very good to know


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

its good practice dont you think?


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes it is. I have never worked with wood before and it was been a great experience. I carved my first palmswell the other day and am pretty happy with it. Right now that slingshot is soaking in linseed oil. I will keep my remaining poplar for palmswells.
Today actually the slingshot in my picture broke! It luckily broke on the forward motion of the bands so no injuries happened.
Thanks for the info! - Any good suggestions on wood?
-Derek

Edit: I actually think I broke when I dropped it from a sloppy hand hold after the shot


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

denster said:


> To answer your direct question. To finish wood with beeswax (parafinn is better) flow the wax on with a heat gun move the liquid wax around the wood to allow it to be absorbed then wipe off the excess. When cool buff with a soft cloth.


Quote is only to keep track of the answer









As far as poplar,, I wouldn't toss it out, though it isn't the strongest wood, it can handle most band sets alright and shooting steelies shouldn't be a worry. I wouldn't go power house with my shooting though. One thing you would have to worry about is the effects of a fork hit unless you have short forks which you should still be fine. I would say it should be a perfect target/practice shooter like a .22 for firearms.

I would love to see the final product, especially after putting the beeswax on, I have never done it before and would love to see the out come of a first time







.

Cheers

LGD


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> To answer your direct question. To finish wood with beeswax (parafinn is better) flow the wax on with a heat gun move the liquid wax around the wood to allow it to be absorbed then wipe off the excess. When cool buff with a soft cloth.


Quote is only to keep track of the answer









As far as poplar,, I wouldn't toss it out, though it isn't the strongest wood, it can handle most band sets alright and shooting steelies shouldn't be a worry. I wouldn't go power house with my shooting though. One thing you would have to worry about is the effects of a fork hit unless you have short forks which you should still be fine. I would say it should be a perfect target/practice shooter like a .22 for firearms.

I would love to see the final product, especially after putting the beeswax on, I have never done it before and would love to see the out come of a first time







.

Cheers

LGD
[/quote]
I will post results tomorrow! In a few days I will post a catty with my first palmswell with the same treatment


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the slingshot I was workiing on finished in beeswax and soaked in linseed oil. It is made of poplar so I put very light bands on it for practicing. Let me know what you think! Only my second catty to make
-Derek


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the catty waxed before buffing


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

great color. looks like it already survived a hit


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My first boardcut was made out of poplar, scavenged from a cargo pallet. i gave it to another shooter, who shot with it in the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. My next 3 or 4 came from the same board. None of them broke. Not the best wood, but not the worst.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> My first boardcut was made out of poplar, scavenged from a cargo pallet. i gave it to another shooter, who shot with it in the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. My next 3 or 4 came from the same board. None of them broke. Not the best wood, but not the worst.


Great to know! I had one break but that is because I dropped in and made it very poorly (first slingshot). 
Have you every tried a linseed oil and beeswax finish? Really makes the grain in poplar stand out! Awesome slingshot btw!

Here is my tutorial link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16909-how-to-add-great-color-to-slingshots/


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

popular in uk ...is a long thin tall tree is it the same in us? as ive had to cut this up before and its realy hard to cut or split in fact.. i refuse it now as its so hard to cut up into logs for fire? so i am now confused... but i find that chart informative


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

hickymick said:


> popular in uk ...is a long thin tall tree is it the same in us? as ive had to cut this up before and its realy hard to cut or split in fact.. i refuse it now as its so hard to cut up into logs for fire? so i am now confused... but i find that chart informative


It appears that you really don't need that hard to be secure in your shooting. Poplar is a poor choice because it is a very soft wood. One only needs a wood that will support the strength of the bands used. As long as the wood is considered "hard," you should be fine

Is this a good answer everyone?


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

newconvert said:


> dud3, i hate to keep giving you bad news, but???? your choice of woods to make a frame is not so good. below is a page about the Janka scale, it is about wood hardness, poplar is one of the weakest, which makes it a risk every time you pull the bands back. before you finish the wood do a stress test to make sure the forks will not come back in your face.
> my fav example of a stress test
> http://slingshotforu...stress-testing/
> 
> ...


Ok, I picked up some oak today at Lowes. I have created the main part of the catty from the oak and have made a palmswell and finger slots from poplar. It looks quite nice. It is going through my linseed oil/beeswax treatment now. I will post pictures in a few days!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Damn pretty catty! It looks beefy enough to be useable to me


----------

